# هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2008)

بسم ربنا يسوع 

أنا أحب أبتدى كلامى بأيه بحبها جدا...

*هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة *

ودى كانت محبة الله الأب لينا...

ياترى أحنا البنى أدمين بقى ممكن نحب بعض للدرجة دى ؟؟؟

طبعا هو صعب علينا أننا نوصل ونتشابه بمحبة الله لنا 

بس أنا بطلب من ربنا أنه يملا قلوبنا بالحب اللى حبه للبشر 

وواثقة طبعا أنه هيملا قلوبنا بالحب ده وكمان بطلب منه أنه يعلمنا أزاى نحب بعضنا

سا محونى أتكلمت كتيــــــــر...

بمناسبة عيد الحب طبعا..

أحب أقول لكــــل أعضاء المنتدى والزوار كمان كل سنة وأنت طيبين بالمناسبة الجميلة دى 

وربنا يملا قلبى وقلوبكم بمحبته أولا ثم محبتنا للآخريـــــن ويجعل الحب بينا دائما يــــــــارب

وبالمناسبة الجميلة دى أسمحولى أقدم لكم هدية بسيطة 







بس خالى بالكم كل واحد يا خد وردة بس من الدبدوب علشان يكفى كل أعضاء المنتدى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وكـــــل سنـــــة وأنتـــــــم طيبيــــــن يا أحلـــــى أعضــــــــــاء 

وكـــــــل سنــــة ومنتدانــــــا الغالى ملىء بحب الأعضاء لبــــــعضهم 

وكـــــــــل سنــــة والحب مجمعنــــــا فى منـــتدى الكنيســــــــــــة 

وياريـــت لو كنت زعلت حد يسامحنــــى وخصوصا يوحنــــا وفـــادية :flowers:

هههههههههههههههههههه

يــــــلا بقى فرجونى أنتــم كمــان هتقـــوله أيـــــه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

بجد يا مرمورة أنتى عسولة أوى أوى 

وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا قامر وكل الأعضاء بخير 

وأنا معتقدش ان فى حد ممكن يزعل من مرمر العسل دى 

ربنا يخليكى لينا وللمنتدى كله 

وأنا أخدت وردة بس زى ما قلتى 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

*كل سنه واعضاء المنتدي كلهم في حب وسلام وكنيستنا في امان في ظل راعينا البابا شنودة الثالث وشعب الرب في حب للمنتهي*
*واعتقد يا مرمر اللي يزعل منك يبقي غلطان لانك اخت للكل ومفيش اخوات بيزعلوا من بعض*
*ربنا يخليكي للمنتدي ولينا يا قمره*
*happy valantien day*
:new8:​


----------



## emy (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

_كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا جميل _
_وهبى فلانتين داى تو يو اند تو اول _
_بجد انتى محدش يقدر يزعل منك لان شقوتك جميله _
_ويا رب يكون عيد حب جميل عليكى وعلى كل الاعضاء وكل الناس _​


----------



## حسام سوما (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

لا عايزة الصراحة انتى حنينة اوى 
وياريت الكل يقبل منى 
عيد حب سعيد


----------



## gigi angel (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

عيد حب سعيد لكل الاعضاء ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

ط كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا اجمل مرمورة وعيد حب سعيد عليكي 
وكل سنة وانتم بخير يا اجمل منتيدي في النيا دي كلها


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

*عيد حب سعيد عليكى يا مرمر يا عسولة المنتدى *

*واقبلى منى الوردة دى كهدية ليكِ فى عيد الحب*

*



*
*وفى عيد الحب القادم نفرح بيكِ وانتِ فى كوشة الاعتراف *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ودى باقة من الورد لجميع اعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين *

*



*

*وكل عيد حب وكلنا فى حب وسعادة دايمااااا*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

*










Valentine’s Day With Jesus
Jesus does not send perfume
To linger in the air
Instead He sends salvation, sweet
To show how much He cares.

He doesn’t bring me candy hearts
In boxes of delight
Instead He always lets me know
I’m precious in His sight.

He doesn’t send out pretty cards
Trimmed in shades of red
Instead He gave His life for me
His precious blood was shed.

He doesn’t hand out fancy gifts
Like we would send to mother
Instead He sends a message clear
To always love each other.

He doesn’t give me teddy bears
That whimper, "please be mine"
Instead He gave His heart to me
I wear it all the time.

He doesn’t give me roses, pink
For all the world to see
Instead He gave eternal life
That’s good enough for me!





​*


----------



## فادية (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

حد  يزعل  من  من  العسل  وخفه  الدم  يا مرمر 
اوعي تقولي  كدا   انا  مش بزعل  من  حد  خالص  
انتي  اختنا  الصغيرة  الدلوعه 
وعمرنا ما  نزعل  منك  يا عسوله  
ميرسي  لموضوعك  الجميل  
وهابي  فالانتين  للجميع​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> بجد يا مرمورة أنتى عسولة أوى أوى
> 
> وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا قامر وكل الأعضاء بخير
> 
> ...



ميرسى أوى لكلامك الجميل يا فيبى

وربنا يخليكو كلكم ليا يارب..

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *كل سنه واعضاء المنتدي كلهم في حب وسلام وكنيستنا في امان في ظل راعينا البابا شنودة الثالث وشعب الرب في حب للمنتهي*
> *واعتقد يا مرمر اللي يزعل منك يبقي غلطان لانك اخت للكل ومفيش اخوات بيزعلوا من بعض*
> *ربنا يخليكي للمنتدي ولينا يا قمره*
> *happy valantien day*
> :new8:​



ميرسى أوى يا نيفين 

وطبعا مفيش شك اننا كلنا أخوات 

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبة قلبى 

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى يارب​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



emy قال:


> _كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا جميل _
> _وهبى فلانتين داى تو يو اند تو اول _
> _بجد انتى محدش يقدر يزعل منك لان شقوتك جميله _
> _ويا رب يكون عيد حب جميل عليكى وعلى كل الاعضاء وكل الناس _​



ميرسى يا ايمى على كلامك الجميل 

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى يارب​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



حسام سوما قال:


> لا عايزة الصراحة انتى حنينة اوى
> وياريت الكل يقبل منى
> عيد حب سعيد



ميرسى أوى يا حسام 

وعيد حب سعيد عليك يارب​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



germen قال:


> عيد حب سعيد لكل الاعضاء ​



ميرسى يا جيرمين 

وسعيد عليكى أنتى كمان ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



MarMar2004 قال:


> ط كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا اجمل مرمورة وعيد حب سعيد عليكي
> وكل سنة وانتم بخير يا اجمل منتيدي في النيا دي كلها



ربنا يخليكى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى 

وأنتى طيبة ياقمر

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



christ my lord قال:


> *عيد حب سعيد عليكى يا مرمر يا عسولة المنتدى *
> 
> *واقبلى منى الوردة دى كهدية ليكِ فى عيد الحب*
> 
> ...



ميرسى أوى يا يوساب باشا على كلامك أولا 

وعلى الوردة الجميلة دى ثانيا 

وعيد حب سعيد عليك...

أما بقى بالنسبة لكوشة الأعتراف دى

بعيـــــــنك :a63::a63::a63:

لازم أنا الأول اللى هقعدك عليها بأيـــــدى :a63::a63:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

ميرسى أوى يا بليز بى كلير على تهنئتك الرائعة دى

وكمان على الصورة الجميلة دى 

وعيد حب سعيد عليك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



فادية قال:


> حد  يزعل  من  من  العسل  وخفه  الدم  يا مرمر
> اوعي تقولي  كدا   انا  مش بزعل  من  حد  خالص
> انتي  اختنا  الصغيرة  الدلوعه
> وعمرنا ما  نزعل  منك  يا عسوله
> ...



حبيبـــــــــــــتى...:love45:

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا أحلى فادية فى الدنيا :flowers:

وميحرمنيش منك يارب

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى وعلى العريس كمان :t17:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



ginajoojoo قال:


>



كارت روووووووعة يا جينا...

بجد تسلم ايديك ياقمر 

وميرسى أوى للتهنئة الجميلة دى

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

انا مش عارف انتي بتجيبي الافكار الروعة ديه منين علي فكرة انتي زكية بالنسبة لبنت ههههههههههههههههه شوفي يا ست البنات المفروض ان الحب يبقي طول السنة بس في الفلانتين ليه طعم تاني بس نصحتي للطرفين من الشباب بلاش التقل عشان التقل بيخلي الطرف التاني يمل و يزهق يعني لم حد يادل التاني الحب و يكون نيته كويسه حب ربناني مقدس بلاش التقل من الطرف التاني و كلامي للطرفين يلا بقي انا عايز البشر كلهم يحبو بعض عيزين نسمع افراح كتير الواحد تعب من قلت الافراح ههههههههههههههههه ربنا يبارك للجميع و طبعا شكرنا لامنا مرمر صاحبة الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

happy valantien day 
 بقولها لكل اعضاء المنتدى ....وميرررسى يا مرموره على الورده الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمرررر .


----------



## vetaa (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع

وهابى فلانتيييييييييين لكل الناس





ويارب السنة دى يبقى كل الناس بتحب بعضها
ومحدش يزعل من حد وكلنا نحب بعض:t33:


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

كل سنة ومحبة اولاد وبنات الرب تزيد ويكونوا بركة للكل : بهذا يعرف الجميع انكم تلاميذي ان كان لكم *حب* بعضاً لبعض يوحنا 13 : 35​


----------



## meraaa (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

_ اقول لكل عضو فى المنتدى كل سنه وهما بالف مليون خييييييير 
وهابى فلانتين ويارب كل اللى بيحبوا بعض يفضلوا جمب بعض اذا كانوا حبايب او اصدقاء او اهل كل العلاقات الجمييييييله واللى فيها محبه حقيقيه تدوم دايما المحبه دى بينهم
واسمحيلى يامرمورة اخد 3واردات واحده اقدمها لحبيبى يسووووووع وواحده ليكى ولكل اعضاء المنتدى ماليش دعوة اتصرفوا وقسموها عليكم بمعرفتكم هههههه وواحده هخودها انا
ربنا معاكم كلكم يارب وحياتكم تبقه كلها حب فى حب _​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

كل سنة واغلى واحب منتدى بخير 
ويارب السنة الجاية نكون فى محبة اكتر واكتر 
وده ابسط هدية اقدامها لمنتدنا الغالى 




ودى بقى هديه صغيرة لحبيبة قلبى مرمر 
ويارب نكون السية الجاية مع بعض




عاوزة اقولكم حاجة 
بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببكم اوى 
وبحب المنتدى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## mina1 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*

*happy valantien day
وكل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى طيبين*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



الملك العقرب قال:


> انا مش عارف انتي بتجيبي الافكار الروعة ديه منين علي فكرة انتي زكية بالنسبة لبنت ههههههههههههههههه شوفي يا ست البنات المفروض ان الحب يبقي طول السنة بس في الفلانتين ليه طعم تاني بس نصحتي للطرفين من الشباب بلاش التقل عشان التقل بيخلي الطرف التاني يمل و يزهق يعني لم حد يادل التاني الحب و يكون نيته كويسه حب ربناني مقدس بلاش التقل من الطرف التاني و كلامي للطرفين يلا بقي انا عايز البشر كلهم يحبو بعض عيزين نسمع افراح كتير الواحد تعب من قلت الافراح ههههههههههههههههه ربنا يبارك للجميع و طبعا شكرنا لامنا مرمر صاحبة الموضوع



ميرسى أوى يا ملك على تهنئتك 

وعيد حب سعيد عليك

بس أنا عندى كام تعليق على كلامــك ده..:smi420:

أولا...ld:

ربنا خلقنا كلنا بنات وولاد زى بعض 

يعنى مخلقش الولاد أزكى من البنات أو العكس 

والبنت مش مخلوق أقل منك درجة علشان تقول كده !!

الفرق بقى...

فى كيــفية أستخدام العقل !! :a63::a63:

سامحنى بس أنت كلامك مستفز بصراحــــة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ثانيا...ld:

بالنسبة لنصيحتك للشباب دى !!

أنا شايفة أن مفيش حاجة أسمها تقل 

وخصوصا لو زى ما انت بتقول فى حب متبادل 

لان مفيش حبيب يكره انه يكلم حبيبه أو بمعنى أنه بيتقل عليه 

التقل ده ممكن يكون موجود بس فى حاجة تانى اللى هى اسمها..

لعب العيااااااااال :smil6:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



Dona Nabil قال:


> happy valantien day
> بقولها لكل اعضاء المنتدى ....وميرررسى يا مرموره على الورده الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمرررر .



ميرسى أوى يا دونا 

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى يارب...​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



vetaa قال:


> ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع
> 
> وهابى فلانتيييييييييين لكل الناس
> 
> ...



ميرسى أوى يا فيتا 

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى يارب...​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



Joyful Song قال:


> كل سنة ومحبة اولاد وبنات الرب تزيد ويكونوا بركة للكل : بهذا يعرف الجميع انكم تلاميذي ان كان لكم *حب* بعضاً لبعض يوحنا 13 : 35​



ميرسى أوى على الأية الرائعة دى 

وبجد دى أجمل هدية ممكن تكون فى عيد الحب 

وعيد حب سعيد عليك يا Joyful Song​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



meraaa قال:


> _ اقول لكل عضو فى المنتدى كل سنه وهما بالف مليون خييييييير
> وهابى فلانتين ويارب كل اللى بيحبوا بعض يفضلوا جمب بعض اذا كانوا حبايب او اصدقاء او اهل كل العلاقات الجمييييييله واللى فيها محبه حقيقيه تدوم دايما المحبه دى بينهم
> واسمحيلى يامرمورة اخد 3واردات واحده اقدمها لحبيبى يسووووووع وواحده ليكى ولكل اعضاء المنتدى ماليش دعوة اتصرفوا وقسموها عليكم بمعرفتكم هههههه وواحده هخودها انا
> ربنا معاكم كلكم يارب وحياتكم تبقه كلها حب فى حب _​



ميرسى أوى يا ميرا لكلامك الجميل ده 

وياستى البوكيه كله لو عيزاه علشان عيونك ياقمر 

أنتى تؤمرى طبعا والوردة دى هنحاول أنها تكفينا كلنا 

كل واحد ياخد منها شمه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا مرمورة وعيد حب سعيد عليكى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> كل سنة واغلى واحب منتدى بخير
> ويارب السنة الجاية نكون فى محبة اكتر واكتر
> وده ابسط هدية اقدامها لمنتدنا الغالى
> 
> ...



جـــــــــونا....

ميرسى أوى يا حبيبة قلبى على هديتك 

وأنشاء الله نكون على طول مع بعضنا 

مش السنة اللى جايه بـس..

وعيد حب سعيد عليكى يا حبيبتى

 يا أجمل أنجى فى الدنيا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هتقول أيه لآعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة الفلانتين ؟؟ يلا بقى فرجونى على الحب*



mina1 قال:


> *happy valantien day
> وكل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى طيبين*



ميرسى أوى يا مينا 

وعيد حب سعيد عليك يارب...​


----------

